# X Factor 2014: dal 18 Settembre 2014. Sky Uno. Novità.



## admin (17 Settembre 2014)

Riparte domani X Factor Italia, il popolare talent show dedicato alla musica in onda su Sky Uno, in prima serata, a partire dalle ore 21,10. X Factor riparte da Morgan e Mika, confermati, e da due nuovi giudici: Victoria Cabello e Fedez che prendono il posto della Ventura e di Elio. 

X Factor Italia, dunque, inizierà domani Giovedì 18 Settembre 2014 ed andrà in onda tutti i Giovedì della settimana. E' visibile in esclusiva su Sky Uno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Settembre 2014)

Giuria scandalosa, per uno scempio di programma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Giuria scandalosa, per uno scempio di programma.



Invece risultano tutti simpatici.. via lo scandalo di Arisa da 2 anni ( che non sapeva neanche parlare italiano ) molto meglio Vichi che almeno è simpatica .. Fedez che nonostante tutto di musica se ne intende essendo il suo mondo.. Morgan che vabè ... si sa.. e Mika che è un personaggio MOOOOLTO POSITIVO per i giovani..


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece risultano tutti simpatici.. via lo scandalo di Arisa da 2 anni ( che non sapeva neanche parlare italiano ) molto meglio Vichi che almeno è simpatica .. Fedez che nonostante tutto di musica se ne intende essendo il suo mondo.. Morgan che vabè ... si sa.. e Mika che è un personaggio MOOOOLTO POSITIVO per i giovani..


Si...ma la musica?


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2014)

Ma partono i provini? io guardo solo quelli generalmente..


----------



## Hammer (17 Settembre 2014)

Fedez in giuria. F-E-D-E-Z


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma partono i provini? io guardo solo quelli generalmente..



si le prime puntate sono i provini, i bootcamp e via dicendo. 
la diretta dallo studio parte da metà ottobre, mi pare di aver letto. 

cmq leggendo qua e là sui vari forum anche quest'anno c'è la solita accozzaglia di raccomandati provenienti da altri programmi.


----------



## BB7 (17 Settembre 2014)

Mika essendo un cantante abbastanza popolare e che SA cantare ha un senso come giudice, ma spiegatemi gente tipo Fedez che cantare non canta (parla), mezza italia non lo conosce (figuriamoci all'estero) e fa canzoni pietose che senso ha? Ah certo per attirare le bimbette che vedono un tipo pieno di tatuaggi e dicono wow figo

Poco male comunque, non ho mai guardato e mai lo farò questo genere di programma incentrato sul fare ascolti e soldi


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si le prime puntate sono i provini, i bootcamp e via dicendo.
> la diretta dallo studio parte da metà ottobre, mi pare di aver letto.
> 
> cmq leggendo qua e là sui vari forum anche quest'anno c'è *la solita accozzaglia di raccomandati provenienti da altri programmi.*




Ovviamente , il programma è li per quello ... hahahh


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fedez in giuria. F-E-D-E-Z



Chiiiii?!?!? Oddio, ma come si son ridotti.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mika essendo un cantante abbastanza popolare e che SA cantare ha un senso come giudice, ma spiegatemi gente tipo Fedez che cantare non canta (parla), mezza italia non lo conosce (figuriamoci all'estero) e fa canzoni pietose che senso ha? Ah certo per attirare le bimbette che vedono un tipo pieno di tatuaggi e dicono wow figo
> 
> Poco male comunque, non ho mai guardato e mai lo farò questo genere di programma incentrato sul fare ascolti e soldi



Tra qualche anno ci metteranno emis killa, fedez e roba simile.. in confronto a questi pure Tiziano ferro avrebbe senso.


----------



## Hammer (18 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Chiiiii?!?!? Oddio, ma come si son ridotti.



Il nulla totale. Capisco Mika, che non ascolto ma apprezzo, ha buonissime qualità. Ma questo è il nulla elevato al cubo


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Settembre 2014)

Mika sinceramente, per quanto sia simpatico, non mi piace per niente, soprattutto come canta. Poi musicalmente è abbastanza commerciale. E non dimentichiamo che Morgan ha fatto delle buone cose con i Bluvertigo, ma anche da solista. Poi Fedez e quell'altra lì, una roba vergognosa. Almeno The Voice, per quanto anch'esso sia tutt'altro che utile alla musica, è costruito bene, ma X factor è a tutti gli effetti una pagliacciata, specie da quando è su Sky.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Ottobre 2014)

.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Ottobre 2014)

i capisquadra con i rispettivi cantanti scelti. 
da domani puntata live in diretta su Sky Uno


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

Io lo sto seguendo, e se devo essere sincero sono piacevolmente sorpreso


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Ottobre 2014)

Come han fatto a prendere Diluvio ? Boh.


----------



## runner (23 Ottobre 2014)

ragazzi io non sono uno che sta contro le TV o i mass media, a me pure internet sta sulle palle, però non posso credere che la discografia Italiana sia diventata schiava di questi programmi....

ma andate a sentire un artista dal vivo anche in un pub sconosciuto o in uno stadio o palazzetto, andate a sentire cosa vuol dire arrivare sul palco e trasmettere emozioni

scusate la digressione ma penso ce la vita sia una e unica e non vada sprecata dietro a dei programmi di plastica


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Come han fatto a prendere Diluvio ? Boh.


E' scarsissimo, io lo conoscevo """musicalmente""" molto prima che andasse lì. Che oscenità.


----------



## beleno (23 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io lo sto seguendo, e se devo essere sincero sono piacevolmente sorpreso



Io seguo il programma perchè "invitato" a farlo dalla mia compagna 
Posso dire che, pur essendo io musicalmente agli antipodi rispetto a Fedez (e ad X-Factor in generale), ho trovato il programma gradevole e sono rimasto piacevolmente colpito proprio da Fedez, che mi è sembrato una persona intelligente (qualche sparata a parte, ma vabbè ci può anche stare).


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

beleno ha scritto:


> Io seguo il programma perchè "invitato" a farlo dalla mia compagna
> Posso dire che, pur essendo io musicalmente agli antipodi rispetto a Fedez (e ad X-Factor in generale), ho trovato il programma gradevole e sono rimasto piacevolmente colpito proprio da Fedez, che mi è sembrato una persona intelligente (qualche sparata a parte, ma vabbè ci può anche stare).


Esatto.
Sono un musicista e ascolto generi assai diversi da quello che viene proposto a X-Factor, ma come programma di intrattenimento mi piace, mi fa trascorrere piacevolmente un paio d'ore (meglio che guardare le aberranti partite di Europa League  ). L'importante è, a mio avviso, prenderlo per quello che è: intrattenimento. E' uno show, deve fare audience e vendere spot, quindi inutile cercare giustizia, meritocrazia o altro.
Anche io sono rimasto stupito da Fedez, mi sembra un ragazzo sveglio e intelligente.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Come han fatto a prendere Diluvio ? Boh.



Madò, raccomandatissimo. Le liriche che ha portato agli Home visits parevano una filastrocca scritta da un bambino di 7 anni per la festa della mamma


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Madò, raccomandatissimo. Le liriche che ha portato agli Home visits parevano una filastrocca scritta da un bambino di 7 anni per la festa della mamma



Si ma poi io non me ne intendo ma secondo me le ha pure cantate male. Già andava radiato dall'esistenza per l'"idea" di portare un testo del genere, se poi lo canti pure male allora evidentemente dietro c'è qualcosa. Mi sa strano però, perchè Mika ha dovuto accollarsi sta creatura nel suo gruppo, e se l'ha fatto su raccomandazione di Fedez...mah. Vediamo stasera come va.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma poi io non me ne intendo ma secondo me le ha pure cantate male. Già andava radiato dall'esistenza per l'"idea" di portare un testo del genere, se poi lo canti pure male allora evidentemente dietro c'è qualcosa. Mi sa strano però, perchè Mika ha dovuto accollarsi sta creatura nel suo gruppo, e se l'ha fatto su raccomandazione di Fedez...mah. Vediamo stasera come va.



Sono convinto che Mika (che in ogni caso io non sopporto né come cantante né come giudice di X factor) non l'avrebbe mai preso. E' ovvio che ci sia stata una qualche spinta da parte della produzione.


----------



## Hammer (23 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che Mika (che in ogni caso io non sopporto né come cantante né come giudice di X factor) non l'avrebbe mai preso. E' ovvio che ci sia stata una qualche spinta da parte della produzione.



A proposito di spinte: Mika è riuscito a cacciare An Harbor con una giustificazione pietosa, una scala sopra tutti gli altri sotto ogni punto di vista. Mi auguro che sia stata una bocciatura sotto volontà della produzione, MI AUGURO.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A proposito di spinte: Mika è riuscito a cacciare An Harbor con una giustificazione pietosa, una scala sopra tutti gli altri sotto ogni punto di vista. Mi auguro che sia stata una bocciatura sotto volontà della produzione, MI AUGURO.



Infatti, anche perché agli Home Visit poi ha portato, oltre a sto diluvio, quel tizio che aveva dilaniato Creep ai Bootcamp (roba che Thom Yorke avrebbe dovuto fargli causa) e poi infatti agli Home a fatto ridere con quel pezzo lì di Baglioni


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Madò, raccomandatissimo. Le liriche che ha portato agli Home visits parevano una filastrocca scritta da un bambino di 7 anni per la festa della mamma


Diluvio è quello che nei suoi primi pezzi (ora non so se lo fa ancora) per avere un minimo di attenzione faceva i video con le troniste di uomini e donne, penso di aver detto tutto. Riguardo Fedez, proprio perchè è una persona "intelligente" (nel senso che sentendolo parlare dimostra di non rispecchiare i "fan" che si ritrova) è doppiamente penoso il fatto che faccia musica per ragazzine e si sia sottomesso al gioco delle case disografiche, lui che inizialmente faceva le rime contro i politici e le "oche" che si vedono in tv tipo Cristina Del Basso e poi qualche anno dopo si mette a fare i video con Raffaella Fico. E' e rimane un venduto, stop.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Madò, raccomandatissimo. Le liriche che ha portato agli Home visits parevano una filastrocca scritta da un bambino di 7 anni per la festa della mamma


Stasera pure peggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Diluvio è quello che nei suoi primi pezzi (ora non so se lo fa ancora) per avere un minimo di attenzione faceva i video con le troniste di uomini e donne, penso di aver detto tutto. Riguardo Fedez, proprio perchè è una persona "intelligente" (nel senso che sentendolo parlare dimostra di non rispecchiare i "fan" che si ritrova) è doppiamente penoso il fatto che faccia musica per ragazzine e si sia sottomesso al gioco delle case disografiche, lui che inizialmente faceva le rime contro i politici e le "oche" che si vedono in tv tipo Cristina Del Basso e poi qualche anno dopo si mette a fare i video con Raffaella Fico. E' e rimane un venduto, stop.



Parli perché non sei tu , davanti ai soldi caleresti le braghe pure tu


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque, questa prima serata molto deludente.

Deludenti le scelte di tanti brani, deludenti le prestazioni di tanti ragazzi, deludenti le sterili polemiche tra i giudici.

Se facessero domani un live con i 12 migliori eliminati forse verrebbe una serata complessivamente migliore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2014)

Prima puntata veramente giù di corda ... Pubblico di soli vecchi scarichissimo ... Primi 10 minuti dove i giudici erano tesissimi... Scelta dei brani super cannata e troppi troppi errori tecnici ... ( anche di regia )


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parli perché non sei tu , davanti ai soldi caleresti le braghe pure tu


C'è sempre un limite, non è che tutti quelli che firmano un contratto importante fanno per forza musica scadente.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Ottobre 2014)

Bravi giusto Emma e Mario, assegnazioni dei giudici per lo più ridicole, specialmente Morgan che in una sera è riuscito a stuprare Bach (sconcertante quella roba), Jannacci e pure i suoi amati Depeche Mode


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> C'è sempre un limite, non è che tutti quelli che firmano un contratto importante fanno per forza musica scadente.



no no certo , però in questa situazione sono arrivati li gli danno in mano un contratto con 6 zeri.. che fai ? firmeresti anche per prenderlo nel sedere .


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no certo , però in questa situazione sono arrivati li gli danno in mano un contratto con 6 zeri.. che fai ? firmeresti anche per prenderlo nel sedere .


Ci sono artisti che non cambierebbero la loro musica nemmeno per un milione, Kaos ad esempio.


----------



## Hammer (24 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Infatti, anche perché agli Home Visit poi ha portato, oltre a sto diluvio, quel tizio che aveva dilaniato Creep ai Bootcamp (roba che Thom Yorke avrebbe dovuto fargli causa) e poi infatti agli Home a fatto ridere con quel pezzo lì di Baglioni



Mi cerco il video e ti dico


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Bravi giusto Emma e Mario, assegnazioni dei giudici per lo più ridicole, specialmente Morgan che in una sera è riuscito a stuprare Bach (sconcertante quella roba), Jannacci e pure i suoi amati Depeche Mode



C'è da dire che Morgan per quanto folle di musica e storia della musica ne sa a pacchi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Morgan per quanto folle di musica e storia della musica ne sa a pacchi.


Infatti è l'unico che ci può stare lì a giudicare. Anche se si è ben adeguato al (penoso) contesto con gli anni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Ottobre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Morgan per quanto folle di musica e storia della musica ne sa a pacchi.



Indubbiamente, ma spesso ne fa uno sfoggio teso esclusivamente ad autoalimentare il proprio ego. Ad esempio il collegamento che si è inventato per inserire Jannacci nel folk non sta né in cielo né in terra. Questo solo perché voleva togliersi lo sfizio di dare un pezzo di Jannacci a un suo concorrente, perché piace a lui e non perché c'entrasse qualcosa con la sostanza artistica (si fa per dire, quelli lì per me non dovevano arrivare neppure agli Home) del gruppo.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente, ma spesso ne fa uno sfoggio teso esclusivamente ad autoalimentare il proprio ego. Ad esempio il collegamento che si è inventato per inserire Jannacci nel folk non sta né in cielo né in terra. Questo solo perché voleva togliersi lo sfizio di dare un pezzo di Jannacci a un suo concorrente, perché piace a lui e non perché c'entrasse qualcosa con la sostanza artistica (si fa per dire, quelli lì per me non dovevano arrivare neppure agli Home) del gruppo.



Si questo è vero, però quando parla di storia della musica lo apprezzo, mi interessa. Invece quando parla victoria per dire mi vengono due palle enormi, perchè secondo me dice tutto e niente. Di sicuro Morgan è egocentrico fino al midollo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2014)

la puntata di ieri sera è stata molto meglio della prima sia qualitativamente per gli artisti che a livello di regia .. molto meglio tutto anche le luci e le coreografie ... 

se fossi stato io il direttore artistico della prima puntata li avrei mandati a casa tutti.. 

detto questo vorrei un attimo dire la mia su Morgan.. questo anno non ci sta capendo nulla è caduto nella consacrazione di se stesso... non puoi pensare che tutto quello che fai è sempre giusto non sempre fare l'originale forzato è la mossa corretta .. e infatti i fatti solo li a dimostrarlo.. 

per adesso è stato un disastro , ieri sera i queen ...dai amico stai li nel cestino.. i queen che NON avrebbero MAI coverizzati in quanto sono 134849904 spanne sopra qualsiasi cosa.. anche solo per la parte cantata .. 

seconda puntata molto meglio .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Novembre 2014)

Io vorrei capire che ci sta a fare quel Luca Tommassini. Le messinscene sono la fiera del kitch, gli abiti di scena da arresto immediato


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire che ci sta a fare quel Luca Tommassini. Le messinscene sono la fiera del kitch, gli abiti di scena da arresto immediato



Purtroppo ci lotto tutti i giorni , quello è lo stile che va... Piaccia o meno ... Ti cito elio " L han deciso i ricchioni " ...


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Novembre 2014)

Morgan eroico as usual, nel senso che delira come suo solito perchè se ti devi lamentare delle scenografie lo fai subito dopo il pezzo cantato dal tuo gruppo, non alla fine nel ballottaggio. Comunque i the wise mi parevano orripilanti, i komminuet pure per cui è andata anche bene.

Luca Tommassini lo ringraziano sempre ogni puntata, qualche scenografia è pure bella ma molte sono dei lavori osceni a guardarsi. Ma tale Luca è anche omosessuale per caso ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2014)

Certo perché ? Nella maggior parte dei casi è un plus in questo lavoro ..


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per adesso è stato un disastro , ieri sera i queen ...dai amico stai li nel cestino.. i queen che NON avrebbero MAI coverizzati in quanto sono 134849904 spanne sopra qualsiasi cosa.. anche solo per la parte cantata ..
> 
> seconda puntata molto meglio .



gli spritz for five andranno avanti per le ragazzine, ma imho fanno schifo... ce ne sono almeno 2, forse 3, che stonano di brutto. Hanno stuprato Bohemian Rapsody


----------



## prebozzio (4 Novembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> gli spritz for five andranno avanti per le ragazzine, ma imho fanno schifo... ce ne sono almeno 2, forse 3, che stonano di brutto. Hanno stuprato Bohemian Rapsody


Secondo me invece sono molto bravi. Non è un caso che i due pezzi che hanno portato loro (Hey Brother e quello alle home) siano venuti alla grande e invece quelli scelti da Morgan siano risultati una ciofega: hanno fantasia, conoscono l'armonia, il beat box di quello grasso è straordinario. Purtroppo Morgan non sta valorizzando i loro punti forti ma mettendo in luce quelli deboli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> gli spritz for five andranno avanti per le ragazzine, ma imho fanno schifo... ce ne sono almeno 2, forse 3, che stonano di brutto. Hanno stuprato Bohemian Rapsody



 eummmm forse ti è sfuggito un particolare che unisce tutti i componenti... hahaha


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece sono molto bravi. Non è un caso che i due pezzi che hanno portato loro (Hey Brother e quello alle home) siano venuti alla grande e invece quelli scelti da Morgan siano risultati una ciofega: hanno fantasia, conoscono l'armonia, il beat box di quello grasso è straordinario. Purtroppo Morgan non sta valorizzando i loro punti forti ma mettendo in luce quelli deboli.



Ni , mi permetto di correggerti... sono molto ISTRUITI ma non bravi ... nel senso.. come il tipo con 12 lauree al conservatorio che poi gli dici dai improvvisano un blues ..

e il tipo di guarda atterrito perché non ha lo spartito..


----------



## prebozzio (4 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ni , mi permetto di correggerti... sono molto ISTRUITI ma non bravi ... nel senso.. come il tipo con 12 lauree al conservatorio che poi gli dici dai improvvisano un blues ..
> 
> e il tipo di guarda atterrito perché non ha lo spartito..


Hai ragione, ma hanno diciassette anni... hanno tutto il tempo per aprire la mente


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> eummmm forse ti è sfuggito un particolare che unisce tutti i componenti... hahaha



Cosa?


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Cosa?


La gaiezza, immagino


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Novembre 2014)

domani sera puntata dance.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La gaiezza, immagino



ma giusto un paio... gli altri tre mi sembrano etero... quantomeno il grassoccio


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma giusto un paio... gli altri tre mi sembrano etero... quantomeno il grassoccio



esatto ahhaha .. quello bello è l'unico etero.. fai te che appeal possano avere ..

Ps : io parlo per me chiaramente , io non gli farei mai un contratto..


----------



## prebozzio (20 Novembre 2014)

Stasera doppia eliminazione


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2014)

Quella di stasera sarà l'unica puntata che guarderò solo perchè si esibirà Ed


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Novembre 2014)

Beethoven non si è destato dalla tomba dopo quello stupro che ha fatto Morgan all'inizio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Beethoven non si è destato dalla tomba dopo quello stupro che ha fatto Morgan all'inizio?



Si vantava pure


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Beethoven non si è destato dalla tomba dopo quello stupro che ha fatto Morgan all'inizio?




E' impossibile che il buon Ludovico si sia destato per Morgan....era già scappato via dopo la versione gaia della Quinta Sinfonia fatta dagli Spritz for five


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2014)

Sempre sobrio Morgan


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Ho smesso di seguirlo quest'anno.. non mi ha preso per niente


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2014)

Andiamo un attimo per ordine sugli inediti .. 

l'unico degno di nota è quello di Madh ., gli altri o sono stati rovinati con una produzione ridicola... vedi quello di mario o chi li ha fatti è riuscito a prendere un pezzo che funzionava ( fragola ) e portarlo nell anonimato... 

quelli delle donne sono orribili.. sia di testo che di melodie... io ad oggi l'unico che passerei è quello di madh.. che per chi non conosce il genere è roba nuova per chi ha un po' più di conoscenza internazionale è addirittura una roba passata quella che ha proposto ma MOLTO MEGLIO di marco carta e schifoserie varie ... ripeto molto meglio un po' di novità... 

detto questo io mi domando .. ma veramente un PROFESSIONISTA come i produttori che hanno lavorato al pezzo del ragazzo di colore ( Lei..qualcosa ) non si sono resi conto della non mediocrità ma schifoseria che stavano facendo ? 

se l'avessero proposto a me l'avrei bocciato subito tempo 0.. che che diavolo è quella roba.. Fede si mettesse la mano sulla coscienza e riconoscesse che ha sbagliato lui e ha mandato a casa il ragazzo di colore per colpa sua.. 

un brano orribile .


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andiamo un attimo per ordine sugli inediti ..
> 
> l'unico degno di nota è quello di Madh ., gli altri o sono stati rovinati con una produzione ridicola... vedi quello di mario o chi li ha fatti è riuscito a prendere un pezzo che funzionava ( fragola ) e portarlo nell anonimato...
> 
> ...


Madh non mi sembra male neanche a me, ma poi vedrete che musica farà quando firmerà un contratto con l'Universal. Anche di Mengoni si dicevano le stesse cose.


----------



## Heaven (5 Dicembre 2014)

Ieri mi hanno deluso un pò tutti, anche il brano di Lorenzo che solo uno spezzone ha fatto 3.000.000 di views su youtube, ieri non mi ha detto niente


comunque a me lorenzo piaceva molto, praticamente seguo xfactor solo per lui, anche perchè l'ho conosciuto personalmente, ma lo stanno un pò rovinando volendolo far diventare un idolo delle ragazzine..


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ieri mi hanno deluso un pò tutti, anche il brano di Lorenzo che solo uno spezzone ha fatto 3.000.000 di views su youtube, ieri non mi ha detto niente
> 
> 
> comunque a me lorenzo piaceva molto, praticamente seguo xfactor solo per lui, anche perchè l'ho conosciuto personalmente, ma lo stanno un pò rovinando volendolo far diventare un idolo delle ragazzine..


A me sembra una sorta di James Blunt italiano. Non mi piace per niente. Poi certo, se dobbiamo valutare i cantanti solo in base all'intonazione, allora dobbiamo elogiare il primo Tiziano Ferro che capita.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Dicembre 2014)

Risentendo gli inediti su Spotify, quelli di Madh e Lorenzo mi sembrano i migliori. Ma ho rivalutato anche quello di Leiner, meno brutto di quanto mi fosse sembrato dal vivo (orribile è dire poco).


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Dicembre 2014)

domani c'è la finale, secondo me Madh rimane il grande favorito. 

il suo inedito non m'è piaciuto, ma per il percorso fatto è quello che non ha mai deluso, anche se fedex è stato furbo a fargli cantare sempre pezzi di un certo tipo, senza mai rischiare con assegnazioni che l'avrebbero portato fuori dal suo contesto. 

ad esempio credo non abbia mai cantato nulla in italiano.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Dicembre 2014)

Fedez oggi ha comunicato che si porterà Vivian in tour. Quella ragazza rappa fortissimo!


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fedez oggi ha comunicato che si porterà Vivian in tour. Quella ragazza rappa fortissimo!



Fedez è il re del populismo, cavalca l'onda con intelligenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2014)

Mamma mia che produzione l evento ... Da addetto dei lavori mi inchino a chi lo sta facebdo


----------



## Morghot (12 Dicembre 2014)

Che balle ste vittorie scontate, spero sempre in colpi di scena che non si avverano mai


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2014)

Io ho ascoltato i singoli di 6 persone, credo gli ultimi rimasti. Povera musica made in italy. 

Quello che più mi dispiace è che si soppianti la lingua italiana che è, a parer mio, più musicale e poetica di quanto si pensi. Gusto personale.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2014)

Quella di ieri sera è l'unica puntata che ho visto, quindi non so niente del percorso dei ragazzi.
Come al solito ha trionfato la banalità.
Lorenzo ha una voce moderna, in voga in questo momento, ma non dice niente.
Avrei fatto vincere Madh, non perché è innovativo (non ha inventato niente) ma perché tra quelli visti ieri sera era l'unico che si mangiava il palco e vedevo già come un artista. Con questo non dico che sia un grande artista o un potenziale tale, però a differenza degli altri può avere una sua credibilità artistica.



Nicco ha scritto:


> Quello che più mi dispiace è che si soppianti la lingua italiana che è, a parer mio, più musicale e poetica di quanto si pensi. Gusto personale.


Quotone.
Se da adolescente ascoltavo pochissima musica italiana, ora ne ascolto molta molta di più, pur ascoltando tantissima musica inglese.
Sui singoli l'unico che ho apprezzato è quello di Madh. E' palese che il testo sia banale, ma il suo intento non è quello di essere un cantautore impegnato, musicalmente è un ottimo pezzo IMHO.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quella di ieri sera è l'unica puntata che ho visto, quindi non so niente del percorso dei ragazzi.
> Come al solito ha trionfato la banalità.
> Lorenzo ha una voce moderna, in voga in questo momento, ma non dice niente.
> Avrei fatto vincere Madh, non perché è innovativo (non ha inventato niente) ma perché tra quelli visti ieri sera era l'unico che si mangiava il palco e vedevo già come un artista. Con questo non dico che sia un grande artista o un potenziale tale, però a differenza degli altri può avere una sua credibilità artistica.
> ...



Ok allora vi spiego bene come funziona il music business in italia ( e ovunque ) .. 

Tu puoi suonare la mazurca e cantare in polacco e sapete a cosa interessa alla Major ? NULLA ..

sapete cosa interessa soltanto ? il numero scritto dopo il tuo nome nella sezione " vendite " .. PUNTO. 

detto questo che è purtroppo la cruda realtà... con me su madh sfondate una porta aperta.. non ha inventato nulla e lo sappiamo tutti ma ha perlomeno portato un genere DIVERSO dal solito rompimento di balle italiano melodico sempre uguale... 

ditemi voi che differenza c'è tra il vincitore di questa anno e quello dell anno scorso ? nullo .

sempre la stessa menata per ragazzine .


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok allora vi spiego bene come funziona il music business in italia ( e ovunque ) ..
> 
> Tu puoi suonare la mazurca e cantare in polacco e sapete a cosa interessa alla Major ? NULLA ..
> 
> ...



Credo si sappia che la musica la fa il mercato, io mi lamento e basta , infatti il programma non l'ho guardato ne seguito perché apprezzo altra musica. 
Criticavo inutilmente che la moda musicale è cambiata in qualcosa che a me non entusiasma.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2014)

Sinceramente, non so chi sia sto Fragola e nemmeno mi interessa saperlo.

La Musica è altro. X-Fucktor è immondizia.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok allora vi spiego bene come funziona il music business in italia ( e ovunque ) ..
> 
> Tu puoi suonare la mazurca e cantare in polacco e sapete a cosa interessa alla Major ? NULLA ..
> 
> ...


Lo so che è così, infatti odio i talent show proprio per questo motivo. Ieri sera l'ho guardato mio malgrado 
Se servissero realmente a far scoprire talenti veri sarebbe uno strumento straordinario.
Quelli validi secondo me ci sono (e qualcuno tra quelli usciti dai talent ha qualcosa da dire, ma sono pochissimi), ma vengono sacrificati sull'altare delle bambine arrapate che votano il ragazzino con la faccia pulita oppure la solita ragazza un po' sfigata nella quale le adoloscenti si rispecchiano. Alla fine il risultato musicale è sempre lo stesso, le canzoni sono tutte uguali. Non sono contro i talent in generale, ma sono contro il concepimento dei talent. E X Factor ancora ancora ha un suo briciolo di dignità, Amici è il male assoluto. Il discorso però si può estendere a tanti altri cantanti italiani: le canzoni dei Modà, di Giorgia, di Elisa, ecc... non sono affatto meglio di quelle di Mengoni, di Emma, dell'Amoroso, ecc...


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Che balle ste vittorie scontate, spero sempre in colpi di scena che non si avverano mai



speravo in Madh, ma come al solito il popolo delle bimbeminkia al televoto ha fatto la differenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2014)

Che poi potremmo star qui 3 ore a spiegarvi perché x factor viene fatto e cosa c'è dietro ( lo spigai lo scorso anno se non ricordo male ) ... 

comunque si , un altra occasione persa per portare un prodotto DIVERSO dalla solita roba... poi sti ragazzini si montano la testa perché passano dall anonimato assoluto a star nel giro di un mese... 

e credetemi che non è facile affrontare una cosa del genere devi avere prima cosa il sangue molto freddo non tanto per capire come funziona il successo quello lo si gestisce con un po di intelligenza la cosa peggiore è che appena hai un minimo di popolarità vieni assillato da persone che ti chiedono e pretendono... 

immagino sti poveri ragazzini buttati così nella gabbia senza un minimo di esperienza... è difficile per chi suona da 20 anni e è in questo mondo da sempre immagino loro..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Dicembre 2014)

Madh vincitore morale


----------

